# Betta and Gourami?



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!

So yesterday I went to petco to buy a breeding net, and came home with a 15 gallon tank, oops! (But it was on sale super cheap, so I couldn't help myself ;-))

I feel in love with Drarwf Gouramis recently and would love to get two, but I'm wondering how they might pair with a betta? I know that Gouramis can be territorial, but I'm thinking that if I can pull it off in a planted tank?

I also have platy fry right now, so I'll be adding them once they're large enough to not become someone's snack.

I was also wondering if anybody knows anything about blue lobsters? I saw one at PetCo the other day. It was about 3 inches long, but it was new, so they didn't have a tag with any information on it. Are they aggressive (which I'm thinking that they are, since they have giant pincers)? Or how big do they get? I'm making my new tank beach-themed, so I just think that it would be really cool to have a lobster running around the sand, lol.

Oh! And one more question (last one I promise!)! I was wondering about stocking order? With my current ten gallon, I stocked my platys first, then added my betta after a few weeks. Should I do the same with this tank? Platys, Gouramis, then Betta?

I really appreciate any input :-D !


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey there, I'm kind of new here too. But I have read and heard that when ever
you are putting a betta in a community tank that you should always put it in last.

I don't want to give you any false info though but that is my little bit of input for ya.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Bettas and Gouramis are both antabatiods, meaning the are fish that breathe air and water. They will not go very good together:shock:.


----------



## Gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Drarwf Gouramis is not the best tank mate for a betta. They have very simlar terroiry problems. I think that you should be careful with mixing them and bettas.


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

If you all think that it would be an issue, I won't try it. I definitely don't want any dead fish!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, definitely not a good idea to mix the two. Both are closely related and pretty territorial. 

As for the other fish - is your water hard or soft? It's important in terms of which tankmates you can have. Tetras will live longer, healthier lives in soft water, for instance, whilst livebearers will not do well in it. 

Make sure you also know your pH.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a betta from a tank of such aggressive fishies. Nuh uh :shock: you'll deal with death or seevre injury in no time. Bettas are a part of the gourami family, actually.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Betta and gourami are both found in the same shallow regions. They compete for the same resources in nature and this makes them very aggressive towards one another. They can "smell" their competitor and instinctively get very aggressive, since in a shallow stream resources can be scarce and they will not want to share. As a general rule, there's only room for one anabantid in a tank. Some gourami like sparkling are more peaceful and like to live in groups, they'd ignore a betta, but I would opt for something else in your 15.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

vaw103 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So yesterday I went to petco to buy a breeding net, and came home with a 15 gallon tank, oops! (But it was on sale super cheap, so I couldn't help myself ;-))
> 
> ...


I don't know about blue lobsters, I've never seen one.

Yes, start with the least aggressive fish before adding the aggressors. Gouramis (lik bettas) can be territorial.


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Yep, definitely not a good idea to mix the two. Both are closely related and pretty territorial.
> 
> As for the other fish - is your water hard or soft? It's important in terms of which tankmates you can have. Tetras will live longer, healthier lives in soft water, for instance, whilst livebearers will not do well in it.
> 
> Make sure you also know your pH.


I've never actually tested the hardness of my water, but I know that it's high. I have well water which a pH that's off the charts of APIs high range pH test kit. PetCo says my pH is upper 8's pushing 9.0. I didn't know that was even possible!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Do not, I repeat DO NOT put a DG in with a betta. I made that mistake and my beautiful HM was killed.

Here is a picture of him before the attack and after the attack


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I think that I would have cried. He was beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Kissing gouramis (I know not fish in question) dont actually kiss but lock themselves together to fight. Gouramis are aggressive and bettas will fight with them. Same for paradise fish.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

vaw103 said:


> Oh my gosh. I think that I would have cried. He was beautiful!


He is in the big rice paddy in the sky now. My DG died from old tank syndrome, didn't cry or nothing.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Kissing gourami seem more like cichlids for that. xD

Oh, didn't see the blue lobster question.
Lobsters are salt water. The animal in question is a blue crayfish. It will get large enough to and try to shred up/kill a betta. Plus eat live plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Kissing gourami seem more like cichlids for that. xD
> 
> Oh, didn't see the blue lobster question.
> Lobsters are salt water. The animal in question is a blue crayfish. It will get large enough to and try to shred up/kill a betta. Plus eat live plants.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was right then! At PetCo, when I saw the crayfish, I was like "OMG! Is that a blue crayfish!?!?" And the employee standing next to me goes "No, it's a blue lobster actually". I'm glad to know that I know more about aquatics than the PetCo employees :-D (which is sad on their part considering I don't know much, lol!)

Having my fish torn up sounds like a terrible idea to me, I'll scratch that off my list, then!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you can find Mexican dwarf orange crayfish (CPO) they would be safe for betta and plants. They are very beautiful, but run $30 each here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The Orange crayfish are cheap on aquabid if you are interested. Of course they may eat plants, they may not, research it...

Dwarf gouramis shouldn't be kept with each other besides male and female. They will fight for territory. They are like bettas but can take a bit more current. Females are almost never sold in petstores because they aren't colorful, so less sales.

You could get the same effect as crayfish with ghostshrimp and they are cheaper. They are just see through, it is really cool looking, and they won't eat plants or fish, besides dead fish or other dead shrimp. Just don't let them near babies, they may eat them as they are small. Easy to take care of as well, they will eat fallen betta pellets and sinking cat fish waffers that are meaty.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Like I said, dwarf crayfish don't eat plants. They are very popular in planted tanks because of this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

